# How to get history on Blackberry



## confused55 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not too savy as to looking things up on electronics.

How would you search the history on a blackberry for emails and porn sites visited, without the owner finding out?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can try to download the Blackberry software, and run a backup of the phone while it is connect to the PC. The backup creates a file with the extension of IPS (if I remember correctly) in a sub-folder folder. You can open the file in Notepad. Even though the content looks odd, scroll down and look for words that look like texts or emails. Some web sites visited will appear as well, in addition to suggested web sites.

I hope I got that right.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

confused55 said:


> I'm not too savy as to looking things up on electronics.
> 
> How would you search the history on a blackberry for emails and porn sites visited, without the owner finding out?


Hit the browse (looks like the world) then when the internet us up hit menu button scroll down untill you find history hit that and there ya go it looks like history on computer and you can hit any of the items in there..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy383 (Jan 12, 2012)

Internet
Internet Browser -> click Menu button -> select History.

not sure about the email but if its not in the deleted items folder and not on a exchage server I think its pretty much gone


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sometimes email is in the application folder and also hit menu button and make sure show all is checked some apps can be hidden
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

